# I hope this is taken in good jest...



## Michael (Jan 4, 2012)

View attachment 2572


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 5, 2012)

I giggled out loud.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 5, 2012)

Funny!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jan 5, 2012)

The answer is clearly...


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 6, 2012)

Ha, too funny!


----------

